# H80 2 Fragen



## dgcss (6. März 2012)

Ich besitze seid 1-2 Wochen ca die H80 eures Hauses.

Dazu hab ich ein paar Probleme und Fragen zu der H80.
1) Beim Einschalten des PCs (nicht beim Reboot etc) Drehen beide Lüfter auf gefühlten 200% sodass man fast annehmen kann das ein Jet grad seine Triebwerke Startet. Die Lüfter Drehzahl bleibt ca für 1-2 Min und drehen dann erst langsam runter.
2) Jetzt nach 1-2 Wochen (Es war vorher nicht) kommt ein Geräusch als wenn ein Draht im Lüfter hängen würde oder bei einer Uralt HDD ne dicke masse an daten überträgt. Das Geräusch kommt aber von dem CPU Modul. beim Klopfen auf 3 bestimmten Stellen hört das Geräusch mit etwas glück auf und bleibt weg, oder es geht weg und kommt nach ein paar sec wieder.

zu 2) muss ich sagen das, das Modul über Kreuz gleichmäßig angezogen wurde. auch die Temps (Alle 4 Kerne 31°) zeigen mir das das Modul richtig aufliegt. auch ein nachziehen hat nichts bewirkt. 

3) Am CPU Modul ist ein 3 Pol Stecker und der 4 pol Molex. Müssen beide angeschlossen werden oder sollte nur der 3 Pol oder nur der 4 Pol angeschlossen werden. Bei der 4 Bildchen Montageanleitung ohne Text wird man iwie nicht so wirklich schlau.

Ich füge gleich nochmal bilder und Videos bei um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.

Bild -> Die 3 Klopfposition zum entfernen des Geräusches:
http://i42.tinypic.com/21kz2pe.jpg

Video -> Geräusch des CPU Moduls (Der sound im Video hört sich anders an als es ist  es hört sich real in der Tat so an als wenn iwas (Draht/kabel) im Lüfter hängen würde) (oder besser noch als wenn man bei einer Ural HDD paar GB kopiert (klackern/Rattern))
View My Video

PPS: Die Staubansammlung auf dem Bild sieht schlimmer aus als es ist


----------



## paxpl (12. März 2012)

Support Seitens Corsair wirst du hier glaub nicht bekommen ..... ich warte seit dem 24.02.2012 auf eine Antwort!!!! -.-

und zum Thema .... ich vermute mal, dass die kleine pumpe ind em kühler einen lagerschaden hat .... Garantie, .... direkt austauschen lassen und nicht vergeblich auf ne antwort warten!


----------



## 1awd1 (24. März 2012)

Am besten gleich nach was anderem umschauen. Die Teile taugen nichts! Teurer Edelschrott. Habe grade meine Austausch H80 eingebaut (nachdem die erste schon nach kurzer Zeit immer lauter wurde) und die ist noch lauter. Jetzt darf ich wieder 3 Wochen auf Ersatz warten, darf wieder die Versandkosten nach Holland bezahlen (13€) und muss wegen dem Scheiss Kühler zum 3. und 4. Mal den Rechner aufschrauben. Ich könnt kotzen....


----------



## Abductee (24. März 2012)

der große vierpolige molex ist die stromversorgung der pumpe, der kleine mit dem dreipoligen gehäuse und nur einem pin ist nur das tachosignal der pumpe die du auslesen kannst.
das tachosignal hat keinen einfluss auf die funktion der pumpe.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. März 2012)

Wenn er die Pumpe nicht angeschlossen hat, müsste die CPU schon längst verschmorrt sein nicht?
Wenn das Wasser nicht durch den Radi gepumpt wird, würde das Wasser innert kürzester Zeit zu "kochen" Beginnen.

p.s. vielleicht ist ja die Flüssigkeit verdampt und die Pumpe dreht im leeren = LAgerschaden und klopfen 

Wobei das mit den genannten 31 Grad nicht übereinstimmen könnte...


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html

Bei Klopfen RMA

4 Pol ist Hauptstromversorgung, 3 Pin ist Status Info der Pumpe für das Mainboard (Drehzahl).


----------

